# What is this on the Eisenhower CVN-69?



## syscom3 (Sep 4, 2015)

I saw a picture of the aft end of the USS Eisenhower.

What is that structure extending down from the lower deck into the water to where the propellers are? Something to prevent damage to the rudders and props from damage from shallow water or fishing lines? Something to detonate torpedo's away from the ship?


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 4, 2015)

Similar...USS Ronald Reagan









Note, tugboat at the stern


Geo


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 4, 2015)

Stern of the Harry S. Truman.






Still can't find the purpose.



Geo


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 4, 2015)

This may be the answer Syscom, about half way down the page...
Will CVNs fit through new Panama Canal? in Aircraft Carriers Forum



Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

